# Outdoors > Fishing >  Dream Fish

## Gibo

What is your dream fish you would like to catch???
Mine would have to be a big blue or black marlin, followed closely by a nice yellow fin.
One of these would be a fish of a lifetime also. My PB on Kings is about thirty. And was with Lance who is the skipper of the boat below at White island.

----------


## phillipgr

+1 blue or black (or striped) marlin would be mint. 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> +1 blue or black (or striped) marlin would be mint. 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Will see about getting you on a stripey this season Phil :Wink:  they are in plauge proportions down here in the bay come feb- april  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Anything big.

----------


## phillipgr

> Will see about getting you on a stripey this season Phil they are in plauge proportions down here in the bay come feb- april


Maaaaaaate you're a legend  :Thumbsup: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Anything big.


Ha ha broad statement Tobes :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Maaaaaaate you're a legend 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Havnt got it yet mate!!! Once found they are just as easy as most other fish  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## major

kingfish from the beach

----------


## Brenick

Big dog tooth tuna

----------


## Gibo

> Big dog tooth tuna


That would be epic! Man they go through the gear trying!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Land a 500kilo blue fin tuna.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Whitebait on a Marlin Rig

----------


## Gibo

> Land a 500kilo blue fin tuna.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Have you ever chased em VC??? Those are a whole lot of hurt!

----------


## Gibo

> Whitebait on a Marlin Rig


Trust you! Im sure you could gaff one with a 14/0 if you sharpened it to needle point :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## phillipgr

> Big dog tooth tuna


Those things are gnarly

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Trust you! Im sure you could gaff one with a 14/0 if you sharpened it to needle point


The skill Gibo is in the knowing it is on.

----------


## Toby

> The skill Gibo is in the knowing it is on.


You are welcome to come down and try Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> You are welcome to come down and try Rushy


Thanks Toby.  Will that jetty of yours hold up to a good ten hour tussle with a broaching whitebait

----------


## Toby

> Thanks Toby.  Will that jetty of yours hold up to a good ten hour tussle with a broaching whitebait


They fight pretty hard might have to jump in the boat and follow it so you dont run out of line Rushy

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have you ever chased em VC??? Those are a whole lot of hurt!


Used to feed em hoki heads all day in the season  :Grin: 
Some of them may have had hooks in them:rolleyes:
Its almost mesmerizing watching them take bait in crystal clear water from 6m directly above.
They accelerate from 5 knots cruising alongside the boat to Fuck knows how fast in a couple of meters turn side on as they take it and you see the brilliant flash of colour off there flanks in the sun then immediately dive out of sight.
I could literally do it all day.

The ones you see caught on a line even the records are nowhere near as big as they get  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Thanks Toby.  Will that jetty of yours hold up to a good ten hour tussle with a broaching whitebait


Will it hold you is the question  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Used to feed em hoki heads all day in the season 
> Some of them may have had hooks in them:rolleyes:
> Its almost mesmerizing watching them take bait in crystal clear water from 6m directly above.
> They accelerate from 5 knots cruising alongside the boat to Fuck knows how fast in a couple of meters turn side on as they take it and you see the brilliant flash of colour off there flanks in the sun then immediately dive out of sight.
> I could literally do it all day.
> 
> The ones you see caught on a line even the records are nowhere near as big as they get 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Awesome!
Falls back on the good old saying " they dont get that big by being stupid!"

----------


## R93

I have caught 7 bluefin off Hoki the heaviest was 289kg.
We followed the Hoki boats and trolled beside them when they were hauling. 
I thought the first few times I felt the power of them that we snagged the net they were hauling. They are an amazing and handsome fish. Best sashimi I have ever tried.
One Hoki boat was from Bhutan and another from Russia. 
Which one were you on Cam 😝

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Anything big.


Geeeez your struggling with white bait? Well I haven't seen any yet :Wtfsmilie:  :Sick:  :ORLY:  :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Forum charter coming up?

----------


## Toby

> Geeeez your struggling with white bait? Well I haven't seen any yet


Soon

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have caught 7 bluefin off Hoki the heaviest was 289kg.
> We followed the Hoki boats and trolled beside them when they were hauling. 
> I thought the first few times I felt the power of them that we snagged the net they were hauling. They are an amazing and handsome fish. Best sashimi I have ever tried.
> One Hoki boat was from Bhutan and another from Russia. 
> Which one were you on Cam 😝
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only one i have eaten must have swam in the net while shooting and spent half an hour in there drowned and crushed by hoki so not bleed.

That particular boat that will remain nameless had the worst cook (not chef) i had the miss fortune of sailing with in nz waters. He cooked steaks after the deck hands whipped a loin of it.
It looked like beef steak and tasted like bad beef steak.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

The meat I got was from the tail when it was hacked off to bleed them. 
They were stuck behind each pectoral fin, tail cut off and a salt water hose forced down the throat and bled them out pretty quick. 
Gutted from the mouth and straight into a slurry.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Big GT up the islands is on my to do list. Mate has a "bach" on a lagoon in the Solomons, so may get up there one day

----------


## Gibo

> Big GT up the islands is on my to do list. Mate has a "bach" on a lagoon in the Solomons, so may get up there one day


Did you watch itm tonight? Had a GT feeding from his hand. Big bugger too

----------


## Pengy

Bugger! I missed that

----------


## Gibo

Was a "tame" one in a lagoon that everyone feeds, looked a good 40-50kg

----------


## Dundee

I want to catch the biggest bloody rainbow with the pot of gold attached. Caught a good brown but waiting for the gold. :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

> Was a "tame" one in a lagoon that everyone feeds, looked a good 40-50kg


Was it you who killed opo you dick

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Was it you who killed opo you dick
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Nah Dolphins too chewy  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

> Big GT up the islands is on my to do list. Mate has a "bach" on a lagoon in the Solomons, so may get up there one day


GT's are freaken impressive fish

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Will it hold you is the question


Gibo are you slinging off at the weight of my boots?

----------


## Munsey

Two kingfish one on a rod and one on spear

----------


## Gapped axe

The next fish I catch.

----------


## Rushy

> The next fish I catch.


Very well done GA.  You are obviously a man that understands the true value of a fish.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo are you slinging off at the weight of my boots?


Never  :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

Always wanted to catch a marlin but will never see that opportunity happen so I just put it at the back of my mind one day when I can afford to go out on a boat then I may get a chance.

----------


## Pengy

Never say never mate. Plenty of guys up here on the look out for someone to jump aboard and help with fuel etc.

----------


## Dundee

This 10 yr old got his dream fish recently on fathers day
Wellington 10-Year-Old Hooks Catch Of A Lifetime | Stuff.co.nz

Nice fish but not what I call fishing from a loaded pond

----------


## Maca49

His dad looks really happy :-(

----------


## Dundee

yeah cause his boy caught it :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

This is my fish that was caught on 6lb nylon using a black fury lure,fought the bugger for a while and the nylon snapped just as I got him to the bank. He was slower than me I dropped my rod that wasn't attached to him at this stage and jumped in the river and threw him out.  If i came home with that story no one would of believed me if I didn't bring it home. :Grin:

----------


## mick

Land base YFT.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Broadbill.

----------


## Gibo

> Broadbill.


Yeah that would be epic!!! Gladiators of the sea.
Quite a few are being caught by club members up here at Tauranga lately. Day Night doesnt seem to matter. 
Might have to give it a go soon.

----------


## Dead is better

A second crack at a black and white boarfish. I was new to spearing about 14 years ago when I saw a big boy off Kiama Aus. I'd settle for a NZ boary but I just never seem to see them.

----------


## Gibo

> A second crack at a black and white boarfish. I was new to spearing about 14 years ago when I saw a big boy off Kiama Aus. I'd settle for a NZ boary but I just never seem to see them.


Are they herbivores DIB? Or can you catch them on bait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Nick.m

There are so many fish I would love to catch.. A big blue marlin would be flipping cool and would love to land a 30kg+ kingy on topwater gear.

----------


## Chris

I'd be happy with a 30lb snapper off the beach or a good kingi.

----------


## Scouser

Not a big fisherman, but being a North Islander, i would love to catch a real heavy 'big' Blue Cod....love the taste of those fish!

and of course, any marlin, YFT, Billfish, Sailfish.....anything of that ilk (or Elk)

----------


## Gibo

> Not a big fisherman, but being a North Islander, i would love to catch a real heavy 'big' Blue Cod....love the taste of those fish!
> 
> and of course, any marlin, YFT, Billfish, Sailfish.....anything of that ilk (or Elk)


Elk fish? Also known as a Wapiti fish Scouser???  :Psmiley:  


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## mucko

To beat my godfathers world record KingFish would be gold

----------


## Scouser

> To beat my godfathers world record KingFish would be gold


Would eat 'your hat'......if you ever see it again!!!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> To beat my godfathers world record KingFish would be gold


Nice one! Do you know the details of the record Mucko? Line wght Fish weight??

----------


## mucko

> Nice one! Do you know the details of the record Mucko? Line wght Fish weight??


caught by Mike Godfrey on the Okaparu reef using 15kg line it was 52kg  the same weight fish has been caught at the Volkners but i think the line was heavier. a moulding of the fish now hangs on the wall at Kilwell in Rotorua. uncle Mike my name sake is still a Doctor in Tauranga. i will try to find the paper clipping.

----------


## Gibo

> caught by Mike Godfrey on the Okaparu reef using 15kg line it was 52kg  the same weight fish has been caught at the Volkners but i think the line was heavier. a moulding of the fish now hangs on the wall at Kilwell in Rotorua. uncle Mike my name sake is still a Doctor in Tauranga. i will try to find the paper clipping.


Shit a brick thats a freckin horse!!! Awesome Mucko, you will be the mantis if you can better him!!

----------


## mucko

> Shit a brick thats a freckin horse!!! Awesome Mucko, you will be the mantis if you can better him!!


Yeah bro seen some horses when diving at the Okaparus to.

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah bro seen some horses when diving at the Okaparus to.


Caught some good Snapper there. Nice couply rocks alright.

----------


## mick

I have had a look at the cast of that 52kg kingi at killwell ,its a brute, worth going there to check it out if you are around those ways.

----------


## mucko

> Caught some good Snapper there. Nice couply rocks alright.


the brewers just north of there arnt to bad either. you ever get Porae on the hook fucking nice eating.

----------


## Pengy

Due to the imminent sale of mates farm, the possibility of me fishing the Solomons for a GT is getting stronger. He says that one of his first projects will be a proper Kiwi house to replace the beach hut, and lil ole me is in pole position to go help build it  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> the brewers just north of there arnt to bad either. you ever get Porae on the hook fucking nice eating.


Yeah fished brewers a bit, have caught poreas but at mayor and white, they got that red band through the meat on the shoulder aye


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Gibo

> Due to the imminent sale of mates farm, the possibility of me fishing the Solomons for a GT is getting stronger. He says that one of his first projects will be a proper Kiwi house to replace the beach hut, and lil ole me is in pole position to go help build it


Need a decky?? Ha ha get it!! 


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Pengy

Same guy is going to build a 6 meter ali centre consul to take up there too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Same guy is going to build a 6 meter ali centre consul to take up there too


Dream fishing mission!! Good luck getting the gig mate


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Pengy

This was caught out of the same resort of Zipolo habu on Munda

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 14098
> 
> This was caught out of the same resort of Zipolo habu on Munda


Big bugger! Cant eat em aye? Id let em go but thats just me  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## phillipgr

Epic fish

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

Keen to get my first ever Kingfish this year, super keen to get one off the rocks.

----------


## Rushy

> Due to the imminent sale of mates farm, the possibility of me fishing the Solomons for a GT is getting stronger. He says that one of his first projects will be a proper Kiwi house to replace the beach hut, and lil ole me is in pole position to go help build it


Mate be careful, they would consider you a delicacy over there. There’s been many a ripe Englishman cooked on a spit before today.

----------


## Joe Schmo

I will attempt to catch the world record Largescale Sucker this June/Julyjust for bragging rights. 

Just kidding, nobody cares about a sucker fish but I think it would be fun to brag about it just for laughs  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

I have met a few large scale suckers in my time and they are pretty easy to catch out. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Keen to get my first ever Kingfish this year, super keen to get one off the rocks.


Beg,borrow,bribe Gibo.

If he cant get you on one there is no hope for you.

----------


## bunji

Had a mate ring up the other day trying to twist my arm to go back to PNG chasing these reel destroying bastards ,this one is my PB 32lbs,on my bucket list is a Fifty ,out of snag filled waters ,mighty tempting . Been lucky to have fished around the world & ticked the box with most species ,but these Black Bass are my all time favorite Sports Fish & the waters they inhabit are spectacular, in proper Tiger Country,l rate them as    hands down the hardest species of any to land . Might just do it before the Chinese take PNG over 

2012 PB 32lb Back Bass

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Broadbill.


Ticked the box.
Not on a rod and reel though. Got offered a spot on a commercial boat for a week. Long lining Tuna and swords. Great experience.
Still plan to catch a sword on a rod and reel, hopefully on my own boat.

----------


## Gibo

> Keen to get my first ever Kingfish this year, super keen to get one off the rocks.


You have some spots now, have you been for a look?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Had a mate ring up the other day trying to twist my arm to go back to PNG chasing these reel destroying bastards ,this one is my PB 32lbs,on my bucket list is a Fifty ,out of snag filled waters ,mighty tempting . Been lucky to have fished around the world & ticked the box with most species ,but these Black Bass are my all time favorite Sports Fish & the waters they inhabit are spectacular, in proper Tiger Country,l rate them as    hands down the hardest species of any to land . Might just do it before the Chinese take PNG over 
> 
> 2012 PB 32lb Back Bass
> 
> Attachment 189041


I wouldnt mind a crack at them combined with Barramundi. I watched an episode of 'Al's fishing with mates' think it was, they went from Ausi to PNG fishing for Black Bass and were getting broken off on 100lb braid. A'l said same as you on their fighting ability

----------


## 7mmsaum

> You have some spots now, have you been for a look?


Yes I have thanks

----------


## Gibo

> Yes I have thanks


Anything seen?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Anything seen?


Nothing yet  :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

After 10,000 casts check back in  :Wink:

----------

